

Launched: You Should Launch with Less - MrMcDowall
https://leanpub.com/you-should-launch-with-less/

======
chrisdinn
I've worked with John in the past and will happily vouch for his expertise.
Over the past several years John has worked with a broad variety of start-ups
in the early-to-mid development stage on both sides of the Atlantic. He's come
away with a great understanding of the challenges start-up founders face
leading up to launch.

I regularly turn to him for advice on engineering management. I'll definitely
be buying this book.

(For the record, John didn't ask me to write this nor did he know I was going
to.)

~~~
AshFurrow
Seconded – I've worked with him and he's very knowledgeable about architecture
and startups – already bought the book and looking forward to reading it.

